# Arranging my own PCP - anybody got any company recs?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, i've found the perfect car and the dealer has done me a great deal on the screen price etc, but he is limited (apparantly) to a select number of finance houses he can use, and the rates he has been quoted are quite frankly a f*cking joke IMO (10.1 APR, and 5% flat)!

He knows that I won't be flumoxed by figures that have been worked to disguise any high rates, so he has resigned himself to the fact I won't take any finance from him unless he can get them a fair bit lower. He claims he honestly can't better the rate, so he has therfore suggested (politely, i honestly can't fault this dealer!!) I try to obtain a PCP myself. He says he had a customer last week who used Lombard finance which saved him Â£40 a month on interest alone!

So, has anybody here arranged their own PCP, and if so who through?

TIA 
Kevin


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Try looking on

http://moneycentral.moneyextra.com/comp ... etails.jsp


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Try looking on
> 
> http://moneycentral.moneyextra.com/comp ... etails.jsp


Thanks Tosh, but I'm not looking for HP, I want a PCP so I can take advantage of a balloon which will lower may payments and allow me an interest rebate when I sell before the end of the agreement (as I no doubt will!).

Cheers anyway


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kev,

I guess arranging your own PCP is possible & a Google search should throw up many options, but my assumption/previous experience is that PCP really should be dealer based (manufacturer specific), as that's the key reason for the product giving a guaranteed residual value. Surely VAG finance is better placed to do this as it's technically their car.

Although i only took a small chunk of chuckie on the M5 as after the purchase price beating i gave the dealer, i said he can have a bit of finance commision on a few thousand pounds i'd borrow (how nice of me :lol: ). IIRC, my rate was about 6.8% APR & after a web search i even got the GAP insurance for about 70% less than BMW wanted.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Kevin- Speak to Ed Cheshire at Listers, mention me 01789 414477. 
He financed the RS4, it took a few goes for him to go back to Audi Finance, ultimately VW finance, but they ended up being very competitive largely due to the fact that they are a huge dealership and he could bully the finance guys at Audi UK!!.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Freeway and Sainsbury's do PCPs at 6.9% and 8.9% "typical", assuming you satisfy all the conditions to get those rates. They're both effectively Bank of Scotland, though oddly it's not always possible to get one to quote on the other's prices. The killer is the residual figure though, because they might put a lower residual on your car to offset the fact that you're not buying direct from them but another dealer.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.car-finance.net/ Try these. If Audi don't come up with a good enough deal, this is who I'll be going with


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Bespoke Automotive Consulting
Clover Cottage
Guildford Road
Chobham
Surrey
GU24 8EA

[email protected]
[email protected]

Office â€" 01276 855171 
Mobile â€" 07887 950400

Highly recommended on the bm3w forum for car sourcing and financing.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!

Keep them coming, the more the better, allowing me to get a wide range of quotes and options.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I've used Freeway 3 times in the past...as mentioned, it's run by BoS
Never had a problem with them - BoS finances and purchases something like 260k vehicles per year through our leasing operations, so we do get some buying power...not just saying that due to me being a colleague in the group as a whole

They use industry guides like CAP, etc for setting the MGFV - just like any manufacturer finance would

www.freewaycars.co.uk

I get staff rates, being BoS staff - 5.9% IIRC...which is nice 

There are some customer and/or friends and family campaign codes kicking around that can be used

Try inputting campaign code 1695 - should bring the APR down to around 6.2% 

1695 is the title of a promo magazine for high net worth customers - they've got a feature on a Merc Mclaren SLR financed through the Bank this way in the latest edition

I'll see if there are any others available for use


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Freeway and Sainsbury's do PCPs at 6.9% and 8.9% "typical", assuming you satisfy all the conditions to get those rates. They're both effectively Bank of Scotland, though oddly it's not always possible to get one to quote on the other's prices. The killer is the residual figure though, because they might put a lower residual on your car to offset the fact that you're not buying direct from them but another dealer.


Kev
I used Sainsbury / Freeway for Mrs B's Mini Cooper. They were happy for me to source the car.

I can dig out the details if you want.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Ibrown (Sep 14, 2006)

I've also signed with car-finance.net also known as jigsaw finance which is who gr8cardeal use - As I've posted on the mk2 forum.
3.2 at Â£30500 Â£4500 down Â£330 per month for 24 months Â£22300 residual


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

We got the Eos on a great finance deal it is called ,,,,,,,,,,,,, cash :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 0% cant beat that  

Will feel a bit funny on Saturday paying the full amount with your switch card  

Or you could try www.FPF.co.uk

Yellow and i used them ...... Free Pie Finance :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> We got the Eos on a great finance deal it is called ,,,,,,,,,,,,, cash :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 0% cant beat that
> 
> Will feel a bit funny on Saturday paying the full amount with your switch card
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've been speaking to Nick Johnson and Kamran Saleem of M Hasnain & Co about my next purchase. They're well known on boxa.net and the Range Rover Sport forums. They use RBS and offer an APR of 6.75%

http://www.mhcfinance.co.uk


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

phope said:


> Try inputting campaign code 1695 - should bring the APR down to around 6.2%
> 
> 1695 is the title of a promo magazine for high net worth customers - they've got a feature on a Merc Mclaren SLR financed through the Bank this way in the latest edition
> 
> I'll see if there are any others available for use


Are you OK to use that code then? Or do you have to prove anything prior to signing up?


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"pie" dont know :roll: :lol:


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

This is just the info I was after, thinking about getting shot of the A4 soon.

joe


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PM on the way Kev


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks everybody! 8)

I think I have found the bloke I am going to use, and also now I realise what a bunch of robbing bastards these dealers are!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

spill the beans Kevin what car ???


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Thanks everybody! 8)
> 
> I think I have found the bloke I am going to use, and also now I realise what a bunch of robbing bastards these dealers are!


Kev,

Can you PM me with his details please? I am about to do a deal on a new car and would like to get an alternative quote to what I already have...

Ta,
Brett


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Or better still, post it up here for us all to see and benefit!!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

senwar said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Try inputting campaign code 1695 - should bring the APR down to around 6.2%
> ...


No reason why not...we've just mailed over 15,000 people with the magazine...many not already customers


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

phope said:


> No reason why not...we've just mailed over 15,000 people with the magazine...many not already customers


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

here's another code - FAMFR12

"Friends and Family"

I guess we're all friends here, huh?


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Thanks everybody! 8)
> 
> I think I have found the bloke I am going to use, and also now I realise what a bunch of robbing bastards these dealers are!


Pleasure to be able to help you Kevin 

Enjoy the R32


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

gcp said:


> Bespoke Automotive Consulting
> Clover Cottage
> Guildford Road
> Chobham
> ...


How kind - thanks for that 8)


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

No problem Gareth


----------

